# Cleopatra's American Idol tryout ** UPDATE **



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried to tell Cleopatra that the auditions were over, but.......


She understands how much "song selection" counts.











She sang her little heart out.











But she really thinks she can just get by on her looks and charm! :roll:


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL Marie, that was too funny!!!! I bet Cleopatra is way better than some of the ones we have seen on TV, and much better looking!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a funny kitty :lol: , she looks so relaxed and cute!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I bet she left Simon speechless!!! Love the singing pic...I don't think I've ever seen a kitty mouth open that wide!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL....what a hoot!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Cleo was disqualified.

Apparently, some tomcat from her past posted some pictures of her on his MySpace page - she was newly shaved, and in one picture, wearing a suggestively small sweater. This is so unfair! They should be judged on their talent, not something that happened a long time ago in their lives. :evil:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't understand how she got disqualified. She cleary had the look of an American Idol!!! Better luck to her next time!! She's a star. :lol: 

And Marie, you are a hoot!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As it turns out, *Cinderella* sent the pictures in.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Cinderella! But she looked so innocent! Who knew she could be so... catty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol: I love her little sweater... she will always be a star on Cat Forum...


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

ROFLMAO this is too funny  great post!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Cleo should just hold a press conference and state that those pics were taken out of context and there was no funny stuff going on. Sheesh, the lengths some cats will go to to discredit the competition! I didn't see anything wrong with those pictures, really. The bare skin seemed like it was done in good taste.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My poor little baby. She just wants it be all over with.  

:wink:


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

that's soo funny! haha... I wonder if Cinderella will try out next?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

badet said:


> I wonder if Cinderella will try out next?


I highly doubt it! You know what they say about payback - there exists a picture of Cinderella I've never shown anybody (but Cleo)! She wouldn't want the *world* to see it!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Come on Cleo, we want to see Cinderella too.. post her pics!


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAA!!! great photos and story!!! she's beautiful


----------

